# is this a decent poodle grooming youtube video to follow?



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I could barely stand watching it....it is wayyy too vague and doesn't show enough detail. A pet owner would just not do a decent job. One sentence about bathing and brushing and then they show that fluff-dried dog with 6 weeks of new growth. I'm gonna go back and watch more but don't ever buy a clipper with that adjustable lever on the blade.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

partial2poodles said:


> don't ever buy a clipper with that adjustable lever on the blade.


The Wahl 5-in-1? Really? I was about to buy the Wahl Bravura, it's in the shopping cart and everything. I'd heard it was really quiet with practically no vibration and it's cordless.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I was thinking that when I wrote it....the Bravuras are totally wonderful....its not at all what I saw in that video. You NEED the Bravura for FFT and you will love it. Take my advice...put tape around the blade & keep it held tight on the body of the clipper. One kick from the dog knocking it out of your hand and the plastic clip on the blade is broken. Then you HAVE to tape the blade on...do the tape prior to using it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_When she got to the close up on the face I cringed. By the time she did the mouth I stopped it. If I ever clipped my dogs cheeks the way she did without holding the skin from crinkling up under the blade, I would have some serious razor burn on my dogs. The same for the mouth. That is just looking for cuts.

This would not be good for someone just learning to clip their own dog._


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

What do you mean by the "adjustable lever"? 

I found some videos - they are not on youtube. I found them useful. 

How to Shave a Poodle's Body Video ? 5min.com

There are quite a few about the poodle. Depends what kind of cut you want but I plan on clipping Lucy short for the summer so this look is what I want. Mind you - Lucy does not have half the amount of coat that the poodle in the video does. I like them because the dog fidgets around - just like a normal poodle would I think.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't that Sue Zecco doing that video???? As in Super Styling Sessions (jay and sue)?

I'm sure since they are produced by Wahl, they are marketing their clippers and such, not so much that she using all of them. Also, she rep's for them, so it makes sense.


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

Anybody notice the 'lines' from the guard comb all over the body on the poodle, and then the finish picture is completely smooth? How do you think that happened? Magic? If magic means handscissoring the entire body, then yes it was magic. This video is insulting to those of us that know how much work goes into this type of groom. Sue Zecco knows what she's doing. If she wasn't stretching the skin it's because they asked her not to - maybe to make it look so easy anyone could do it. Home groomers please take your advice from real groomers, not videos wanting to sell equipment you will regret buying. And I'm a groomer that does believe people can learn to groom their pets beautifully with the right amount of practice and the right instruction. And for what it's worth: I recommend the Wahl KM2's. They are very affordable, very easy to maintain, and for standard poodles you really don't need a smaller trimmer. I've used all different kinds of clippers (Andis, Laube, Oster, Conair, Swithblade) and finally settled on KM2's - have used them for years as a professional groomer.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

As far as showing you where to clip for a nice looking lamb trim..i think it's a fine video for someone wanting to try to groom their own pet.

I don't think I would use those clippers..but you could follow the same patterns just using the andis 2 speed or anything really along with the stainless wahl guard combs over a 30 blade.

I just think anyone attempting this should understand it won't look like the finished product... but for an owner trying to maintain their dogs groom in between professional haircuts...i don't see any harm in using this video as a rough guide.

I would just use different clippers.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok so I wasn't wrong to wonder why she's not stretching the skin on the face when she shaves there.

I have to say, grooming sounds really easy, but it's occurring to me that making that transition from the easy text to actually doing any cutting, well there's a bit of a blind spot there lol. I'm looking at a lot of these videos and I still feel like I need to be looking at a lot more videos. The whole thought of going anywhere near the eyes is knee-weakening.

I think I'll try to coax a pro groomer into giving me lessons for a fee or something.


----------



## Puppyquicker (Jan 10, 2011)

taem - before I went to grooming academy I would watch groomers shaving faces and think there is no way I will ever be able to do that without feeling sick to my stomach with nerves. The truth is it's one of the easiest parts of grooming. Funny, I know, it seems like it would be so tricky and dangerous to shave around those eyes but it's not. Or course, you have to use caution, but trust me it's one of the easier things to do. Jodi Murphy had a poodle video that I would recommend (although I do my topknots differently than she does). It's affordable and quite thorough.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

wel if you listen to what the video says vs what is DONE it's not that bad it does say to stretch the skin on the mouth. 
2nd jodi's videos get the poodle one plus pay the 5.00 for the basics video


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Jodi Murphy tip guys, that looks very promising. It's 2 dvds and shows a basic lamb style and a summer Miami clip, which is perfect for me I think. I freaked at first because when I went to the web site it said $699.00 and I was like "what the, screw those guys." But that's for her entire set of vids, the poodle one is $35 lol, much more reasonable. Learn to Groom DVDS, Pet Grooming Video, Dog Grooming Training, How to Groom Video, Advance Grooming Training, Home Dog Grooming, Dog Grooming School, Jodi Murphy Master Certified Pet Stylist.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Purley said:


> What do you mean by the "adjustable lever"?
> 
> I found some videos - they are not on youtube. I found them useful.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this video does not show up.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

taem said:


> Thanks for the Jodi Murphy tip guys, that looks very promising. It's 2 dvds and shows a basic lamb style and a summer Miami clip, which is perfect for me I think. I freaked at first because when I went to the web site it said $699.00 and I was like "what the, screw those guys." But that's for her entire set of vids, the poodle one is $35 lol, much more reasonable. Learn to Groom DVDS, Pet Grooming Video, Dog Grooming Training, How to Groom Video, Advance Grooming Training, Home Dog Grooming, Dog Grooming School, Jodi Murphy Master Certified Pet Stylist.


I did the same thing...went to her site and saw the enormous price!! wow!!!! 
THANK YOU for letting us know there is a reasonably priced option! :smile:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Purley said:


> What do you mean by the "adjustable lever"?
> 
> I found some videos - they are not on youtube. I found them useful.
> 
> ...


This link ended up redirecting me to something totally different. Could it somehow be posted differently?


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

kontiki said:


> This link ended up redirecting me to something totally different. Could it somehow be posted differently?


Same with me. Ended up on an AOL site with politicians.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I think the problem here is that the original date of this thread is 2011 so the link embedded is no longer good.

VQ


----------

